# Love. If you can read this without...



## jpranch (Feb 14, 2010)

http://www.gillettenewsrecord.com/artic ... news01.txt

Please read the article and watch the video. I know these people. My heart is broken and inspired.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Love. If you can read this without...

Thank you for sharing.  Theirs is an inspiring story of love, devotion, and committment to a promise made many years ago.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Love. If you can read this without...

JP,

I couldn't read this without...

Thank you,

Uncle Bob


----------



## Inspector Gift (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: Love. If you can read this without...

Jim,

 Thanks for posting the link to the story.  It moved me, especially the last lines.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Love. If you can read this without...

JP: Thanks! Our lives are at times too busy to stop and reflect on the many blessings that we have and can be ours, only if we take the time to observe them. Such a fitting post for Valentines day!

Hits home big time after my wife I took my father in law to dinner. What a devoted man now 79 and had lost his mate to cancer. At least once a week he drives to Valley Forge to dress up and visit her resting place. I am sure even though not mentioned last night, he cleared a path through the resent fallen snow to place a simple rose on her stone. Tears for one who has gone! That's devotion and Love!


----------



## LGreene (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Love. If you can read this without...

Beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.  I didn't know you guys were such softies.


----------



## vegas paul (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Love. If you can read this without...

Thank you for that...

Makes me feel a little guilty for feeling sorry for myself lately.  I am about to leave out-of-state to start a new position, with my wife and son remaining here until the house sells.  I will commute maybe every 3 or 4 weeks for a visit, but it won't be long before we're together again forever.  Some aren't as lucky as I am, and the story reminded me of that.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Love. If you can read this without...

Thanks JP...inspiring. My wife and I were married on her parents 28th anniversary.......we recently celebrated our 27th, and the folks are still living in the same house that they called home on their wedding day, across the road from us. They are starting to slip a bit...but they get through each day, an inspiration to us, as they always have been.

WOW, we are softies.


----------

